# SF: Passengers to Zeta Nine - second in the series



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Feb 2013 _Jump to bottom of thread for Amazon price promotion_

My second novel is now available for the Kindle and via smashwords:

​
The electronic mind patterns and DNA records of Raife Harris and Doctor Nancy Zing have been travelling for one hundred and twenty years. They will be the first humans to see Zeta Nine.

The AI system aboard an Explorer ship is only interested in worlds habitable by humans. Raife and Doctor Zing are naturally excited when they wake to find Explorer 5017 in orbit. The viewscreen displays a beautiful Earth-class planet covered in lush vegetation and warm seas. Even better, there is an apparent absence of biohazards and predators. Everything looks perfect but is it too good to be true?

Follow the pioneers' journey as they fight to maintain their colony. Together they battle against unseen dangers, explore a forest canopy which conceals an ancient mystery, and discover a cache of curious metallic objects.

What readers say:
"I was so happy to find a good scifi author, having grown tired of the fantasy books that pass themselves off as scifi. Passengers to Sentience was wonderful... As soon as I saw this new book was available I snapped it up! Thank you so much for writing SciFi, I am hooked." - Rose, USA

"Passengers to Zeta Nine... this second novel is really great!" - Karen, UK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome again, Peter, and congratulations on your book!

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay and thrice Yay! 

I have a new book and now a five star review from a loyal fan - thank you Rose.

It is so good to hear that someone you have never met has picked up on your books, likes your ideas and appreciates what the stories are about.

http://www.amazon.com/Passengers-to-Zeta-Nine-ebook/dp/B003YDXKB6


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking forward to reading it, Peter.
Congratulations on finishing it!


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, Joe. I hope your own work in progress is coming along well.

Just gone live today: there's a new cover for Passengers to Zeta Nine now up on Amazon. It hasn't updated on this thread but click on the signature image below to go to the new version.

Hope you all like it!


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

The new cover has now gone live, hope you like it:


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Lovely new 5* review arrived in the UK for Passengers to Zeta Nine:

"Whilst Peter Salisbury writes satisfying, convincing and intelligent science fiction, Passengers to Zeta Nine also worked for me as both a very human story of camaraderie and the human spirit and also an intriguing mystery . . ."

Read the rest of it here: Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Passengers-to-Zeta-Nine/dp/B003YDXKB6


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Another great new review for my second novel here, at SFbooks.com:

http://sfbook.com/passengers-to-zeta-nine.htm

Just a snippet: "I must admit that I really enjoyed this novel, it's written in a very friendly and easy to follow script that relies on characterisation rather than back story or science fiction convention to move the plot along. "


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Good science fiction will take you to places that you can't go; incredible science fiction show you how you can get there.

I just finished my review of Peter Salisbury's novel, _Passengers to Zeta Nine_, about planetary exploration. His book takes science fact at the edge and pushes it over into an intriguing book about how two pioneers are able to travel to distant planets.

I recommend that you take a look.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, Phil, that is a brilliant review. I am so pleased you enjoyed the adventure!

Peter Salisbury


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

For as long as it lasts - massive price reduction on Passengers to Zeta Nine

Amazon has reduced the price from 86p to only 61p

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Passengers-to-Zeta-Nine-ebook/dp/B003YDXKB6


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

The UK reduction to 61 pence is no longer in operation. However Amazon has decided to continue promoting this book.

Passengers to Zeta Nine is now available for only 72 pence (5p below its usual list price) - Yay!

There is also a reduction on the US site for this book:


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Still on discount at 72p and a great new review from a reader who is new to the Kindle!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Passengers-to-Zeta-Nine/dp/B003YDXKB6


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy dance here - Passengers to Zeta Nine has today reached its thousandth Amazon sale

Yay!​
- and still on Amazon discount at 72p in the UK


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

And now available in paperback:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Passengers-Zeta-Nine-Peter-Salisbury/dp/1477507159/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1/275-6102459-5366926


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Today the Kindle version has gone perma-free at Amazon in the US


The second of Peter Salisbury's Passenger novels. Each book can be read in sequence or as a stand alone story.

Product Description:
The electronic mind patterns and DNA records of Raife Harris and Doctor Nancy Zing have been travelling for one hundred and twenty years. They will be the first humans to see Zeta Nine.

The AI system aboard an Explorer ship is only interested in worlds habitable by humans. Raife and Doctor Zing are naturally excited when they wake to find Explorer 5017 in orbit. The viewscreen displays a beautiful Earth-class planet covered in lush vegetation and warm seas. Even better, there is an apparent absence of biohazards and predators. Everything looks perfect but is it too good to be true?

Follow the pioneers' journey as they fight to maintain their colony. Together they battle against unseen dangers, explore a forest canopy which conceals an ancient mystery, and discover a cache of curious metallic objects.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

New covers, new price

Passengers to Zeta Nine goes free now in the UK (free since Nov 2012 in the US)

  

Book Four (Passengers: Pioneers) to be released 2013, with a major new section featuring Raife and Nancy.​


----------

